# Col Robert L Howard RIP 1939-2009



## BonannoQbano (Dec 23, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_L._Howard

http://rlhtribute.com/






 This site is dedicated to Robert L. Howard, one of America's most decorated soldiers. He served five tours in Vietnam and is the only soldier in our nation's history to be nominated for the Congressional Medal of Honor three times for three separate actions within a thirteen month period. Although it can only be awarded once to an individual, men who served with him said he deserved all three. He received a direct appointment from Master Sergeant to 1st Lieutenant in 1969, and was awarded the Medal of Honor by President Richard M. Nixon at the White House in 1971. His other awards for valor include the Distinguished Service Cross - our nation's second highest award, the Silver Star - the third highest award, and numerous lesser decorations including eight Purple Hearts. He received his decorations for valor for actions while serving as an NCO (Sergeant First Class).

     Robert L. Howard grew up in Opelika, Alabama and enlisted in the U.S. Army in 1956 at age seventeen. He retired as a full Colonel in 1992 after 36 years service. During Vietnam, he served in the U.S. Army Special Forces (Green Berets) and spent most of his five tours in the super-secret MACV-SOG (Military Assistance Command Vietnam Studies and Observations Group) also known as Special Operations Group, which ran classified cross-border operations into Laos, Cambodia, and North Vietnam. These men carried out some of the most daring and dangerous missions ever conducted by the U.S. military. The understrength sixty-man recon company at Kontum in which he served was the Vietnam War's most highly decorated unit of its size with five Medals of Honor. It was for his actions while serving on a mission to rescue a fellow soldier in Cambodia, that he was submitted for the Medal of Honor the third time for his extraordinary heroism.

     Robert L. Howard is said to be our nation's most decorated soldier from the Vietnam War. He was the last Vietnam Special Forces Medal of Honor recipient still on active duty when he retired on Sept. 29, 1992. His story is told in John Plaster's excellent book, SOG The Secret Wars of America's Commandos in Vietnam.  

     It is important for future generations that we remember our military heroes and the great sacrifices they have made for us in the name of Freedom.

Excerpt from John Plaster's recent book SECRET COMMANDOS Behind Enemy Lines with the Elite Warriors of SOG - pg. 303:
"The day that President Nixon draped the Medal of Honor's pale blue ribbon around Howard's neck, I sat before the TV in my parents' living room watching the evening news. Coming on top of his previous decorations - the Distinguished Service Cross and multiple Silver and Bronze Stars, plus eight Purple Hearts - Howard's combat awards exceeded those of Audie Murphy, America's legendary World War II hero, until then our most highly decorated serviceman. At last, Howard would get his due. I flipped station to station, but not one of the networks - not CBS or NBC or ABC - could find ten seconds to mention Captain Robert Howard or his indomitable courage. I found nothing about him in the newspapers. Twisted by the antiwar politics of that era, many in the media believed that to recognize a heroic act was to glorify war. They simply chose not to cover the ceremony. It might as well not have happened."

NOTE: In 1917, the laws governing the award of the Medal of Honor ended all DOUBLE awards of the Medal of Honor. Click here for more information


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 23, 2009)

Colonel Howard, a grateful nation thanks you for your incredible service to our country.  May you Rest in Peace, you shall not be forgotten.


----------



## tova (Dec 23, 2009)

RIP &  Godspeed Sir, PBS....


----------



## AWP (Dec 23, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 23, 2009)

aka "Bionic Bob" 

One hell of a model Ranger, Special Forces soldier and leader. God had other plans with this last battle you've fought. May he now welcome you with open arms. 

Rest easy Colonel. Save me a stogie when we meet up on the other side. 

~S~


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2009)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Whiplash (Dec 23, 2009)

RIP & Godspeed


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 23, 2009)

RIP Sir!


----------



## Rapid (Dec 23, 2009)

Reading that bio just sends shivers down your spine. Truly amazing. The world needs more men like Col Robert L Howard. RIP, Sir.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 23, 2009)

RIP Col,
Valhalla awaits.

http://www.mysanantonio.com/military/80023787.html


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Rest in peace Sir.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 23, 2009)

Sir, thank you for everything.  You will be missed, save a spot on the perimeter of the big ORP in the sky for me.

De Oppresso Liber.


----------



## Snaquebite (Dec 24, 2009)

Rest in Peace Sir, It was a great honor to have known you..

Good piece here.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032619/#34579550


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Dec 24, 2009)

What a man! Rest Easy, see you in the PB....Attention and a big salute.


----------



## P. Beck (Dec 24, 2009)

Another good one gone.  Damn.  Just damn.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 24, 2009)

R.I.P sir.

F.M.


----------



## dknob (Dec 24, 2009)

Reading his background is just simply unbelievable. Rest in peace.


btw, why can't somebody be awarded more than one MOH!!!?? That's ridiculous.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 24, 2009)

RIP Sir.

Thank you.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 24, 2009)

dknob said:


> Reading his background is just simply unbelievable. Rest in peace.
> 
> 
> btw, why can't somebody be awarded more than one MOH!!!?? That's ridiculous.


 
Must be a relatively new rule.  I know there were several Marines that were awarded the MOH twice.  Some for the same action (one from the Army & one from the Navy for the same action) and some (Smedly Butler & Dan Daly) for seperate actions.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 24, 2009)

0699 said:


> Must be a relatively new rule.  I know there were several Marines that were awarded the MOH twice.  Some for the same action (one from the Army & one from the Navy for the same action) and some (Smedly Butler & Dan Daly) for seperate actions.



The act of July 9th 1918 was further clarified in September, then again in *February 1919, to stipulate that no person could receive more than ONE Medal of Honor*. Previously there had been 19 DOUBLE AWARDS of the Medal, but hereafter, while there were provisions for second and consecutive awards of lesser medals to be made and noted with appropriate ribbon devices, no more than ONE Medal of Honor could be awarded.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 24, 2009)

Paradise has a very special place for men of such caliber!

Rest in Peace Sir. Trully a giant amog men.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 26, 2009)

Ravage, that is truly one of your best written posts of your 2350. You said everything I ever could.

RIP sir and thanks you for your service to this great Nation. Your feats of heroism will live on in the minds of the Special Forces and the USA forever.

His obit should be dedicated as a National Holiday to remember the feats of a truly extraordinary soldier.


----------



## Mother (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you and rest in peace sir!


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for your service, sir.  Rest in peace.

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 28, 2009)

View attachment 11312

RIP COL Howard, you are a real warrior!


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 29, 2009)

The kind of man you'd be proud die with.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 29, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, COL.  Thank you so much for being such an outstanding warrior.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 5, 2010)

*For those in the Ft. Benning area: *

Col. Robert Howard (Ret.)

A Memorial Service at the Ranger Memorial was his final request. 

17 February 2010 1100 hrs. 



*For those in the Washington DC area:*

The Funeral for Colonel Howard at Arlington National Cemetary will be Feb 22nd, 2010 at 11am. You must go through the Ft. Myer gate. It will be at the Memorial Chapel. He will be laid to rest next to Audie Murphy (whose record he exceeded)! The number to Arlington is 703-607-8000, if you wish to confirm. 

May God Bless RANGER Bob Howard. 

RLTW


----------

